# Transférez des achats d'un compte iTunes à un autre



## DuckMac (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous 

Ayant deux comptes iTunes différents, un que je n'utilise plus depuis longtemps, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de transférer les achats que j'avais effectués sur l'ancien vers le nouveau compte. Ce serait pour récupérer toutes les applications et musiques achetées sans avoir plusieurs comptes sur mon iPhone. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2010)

Malheureusement non, il faut utiliser les deux en parallèle.


----------



## DuckMac (19 Septembre 2010)

Merci quand même
Juste une dernière question j'ai pu récupérer sans problème les applications mais pas les musiques qu'il me demande repayer. Je ne vais pas payer deux fois! Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2010)

Les musiques doivent être copiées depuis ta sauvegarde, tu ne peux les retélécharger.


----------



## TB4 (17 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de tomber sur cette discut et le probleme c ke je ne sais mm pas comment passer tte mes aplication de mon premier compte a mon deuxieme... Pour les musique, je ne suis pas concernée, c simplement que j'ai 620 aplis sur un compte qui vas bientot expiré et donc je voudrai les transférer sur mon nouveau compte!! Comment fairee!!! Aidez moi Please!!


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2010)

On ne peut transférer des applications d'un compte iTunes à un autre, il faut les racheter avec le nouveau compte au besoin.

Pourquoi ton compte va expirer ? C'est à vie ce truc-là.


----------



## TB4 (17 Octobre 2010)

J'ai un nouveau compte Itunes et j'aimerais transferer mes applications de mon premier a mon deuxieme compte!! Les musique, c'est deja fait, c simplement mes 600 apli que je n'aimerais pas perdre, et encore moin les sauvegardes dessus     ( records, parties engagée...)!! Merci d'avance


----------



## TB4 (17 Octobre 2010)

Enfait, c'est que ce nest pas mon copmpte a moi, c'est celui dune copine et je ne l'es pas revue depuis longtemps et sa commence a me dire que sa carte bleue va bientot expirer...

Mais le soucis c ke moi je nais acheter aucune appli, TTe sont gratuites!! Et donc voila, je n'aimerais pas tt perdre les sauvegarde comme les reccords et autre truk comme ca... :/


----------



## arbaot (17 Octobre 2010)

TB4 a dit:


> Enfait, c'est que ce nest pas mon copmpte a moi, c'est celui dune copine et je ne l'es pas revue depuis longtemps et sa commence a me dire que sa carte bleue va bientot expirer...
> 
> Mais le soucis c ke moi je nais acheter aucune appli, TTe sont gratuites!! Et donc voila, je n'aimerais pas tt perdre les sauvegarde comme les reccords et autre truk comme ca... :/



deux sujet pour la même question!
C'est fusionné, merci.

= même réponse


gwen a dit:


> Malheureusement non, il faut utiliser les deux en parallèle.


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2010)

Si les applications sont gratuites, il faut juste les recharger avec le nouveau compte une par une et tu n'auras aucune perte de sauvegarde ou autre.


----------



## TB4 (17 Octobre 2010)

Merci Gwen!! C&#8217;est Cool!!

Suppression des grossièretés. 1er avertissement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------


---------------> On m'insulte, je répond....


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2010)

Je n'ai vu aucune insulte, et ce n'est pas en insultant à son tour que cela fonctionne. Si une réponse ne te convient pas, signale-la et on s'en chargera. Si tu rentres dans le jeu et que tu insultes quelqu'un, tu es aussi coupable que lui. La loi de talion n'a pas lieu d'exister ici.


----------



## TB4 (17 Octobre 2010)

OOOkkkk Suite a ce "grabuge" j'ai relu le mess de arbaot et je voulais m'excuser car j'avais mal compris sa phrase evc les brillant et les cons.. 

Desolééé


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2010)

OK. Bon, c'est sur avec une signature pareille, je viens de comprendre que tu as pu te méprendre.

Bon, tout est bien qui finit bien.


----------

